# Moving from US to HKG advise



## qvp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi. I am a dual citizen and my US company has made me an offer to move to HKG (Kwun Tong Area) as a localized hire, not under an expat package. I currently live and work in Georgia, USA. 

I'd love advice from anyone on what I should be considering or negotiating in the process, such as:

a) Salary (cost of living, should I be paid in USD or HKD currency, etc)
b) Tax implications
c) transportation (should I take public transportation or get a car?)
d) housing (should I get pre-furnished apartment?)
e) Cell Phone and Banking account (which providers should I go with)?


Any advise would be great!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

qvp said:


> Hi. I am a dual citizen and my US company has made me an offer to move to HKG (Kwun Tong Area) as a localized hire, not under an expat package. I currently live and work in Georgia, USA.
> 
> I'd love advice from anyone on what I should be considering or negotiating in the process, such as:
> 
> ...



Short answer: DON'T 

you have a job where you are, so why uproot yourself to go to a strange place,without getting any benefits of doing that?

I have said this time and time again..... if the company wants you there, they will pay for it. It is YOUR skills they want and they can't fill the post with a local,so why should YOU leave behind a comformtable life, to go to a strange place,where things might not work out and do this without having some benefits?

THEY WANT YOU THERE... and to say they will only give a local package, speaks volumes. (personally,I would decline the posting and seek a job with a company, that would value my skills enough not to put such a ricidulous proposal to me)

They obviously want your skill there or they would have hired a local. Taking the post and only getting the benefits of a local, in my opnion, speaks more of the company's "cheap" policy.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well I live in Kwun Tong. Yeah for the past five years been right smack in the middle of Kwun Tong. If you can speak Chinese (Cantonese and or Mandarin) then Kwun Tong can be ok for you. KT is old, over crowded, very local and not too clean and with no real imported stuff. Kwun Tong is not like Hong Kong Island. What I do like is that it is close to work and I can get 100Sq Ft more then in Hong Kong Island. If you are making more then 30K (HKD) per month yeah why not get a car but you really do not need a car. Best go without a car and try the public transportation. Rent will easily be 10K per month for a soso place (no pool, no sport facilities, no gym, no laundry).


----------

